# Where can i buy



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

The erecta rack in Canada?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Danahy said:


> The erecta rack in Canada?



From these guys...

http://www.erecta-rack.com/products.php


----------



## Erecta-Rack (Jun 5, 2013)

Danahy, you can order from your nearest Sherwin Williams store or you can order directly from us on our website as Gough mentioned above.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Erecta-Rack said:


> Danahy, you can order from your nearest Sherwin Williams store or you can order directly from us on our website as Gough mentioned above.


Thank you. I'll contact my SW rep. This is good news.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Ordered 2 x 10's at SW. Pumped!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Curious??Why would you not order them directly from erecta rack?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

aaron61 said:


> Curious??Why would you not order them directly from erecta rack?


- SW is close to my house. 
- Not overly comfy with Cross border internet buys using my CC 
- My rep gave me a better price. 
...so I ordered 2 instead of 1

If SW wouldn't have done all this for me I would have gone direct. The reviews r great and I need something badly.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have a few of them. Our guys love em


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Dumb question. So you shoot your cabinet doors flat, move them onto the erecta rack and keep stacking? While I like the efficiency of spraying both sides of the doors hanging, it definitely leads to more runs. Might have to give these a try. I made a bakers style rack years ago but sold them when I moved shops (back into my garage).


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Damon T said:


> Dumb question. So you shoot your cabinet doors flat, move them onto the erecta rack and keep stacking? While I like the efficiency of spraying both sides of the doors hanging, it definitely leads to more runs. Might have to give these a try. I made a bakers style rack years ago but sold them when I moved shops (back into my garage).


Yes spray flat. Loading the rack up seems easy for the first coat. Curious about the logistics of unloading and reloading for each subsequent coat. I side load my tree racks, this looks likes a giant game of jenga. Something is telling me you might just rebuild the tower beside itself as you go. Either way 2 sets on order. 10 minute learning curve expected and I'm giddy as heck to put them to work.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah I was wondering about that too. When 2nd coating do you have to pull them all out and rebuild as you go? Do you just pile the candor son the HO's DR table in the meantime?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

We use 2 sets usually. You can slide small stuff but a second stack is better if you have room.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

What would be nice is to spray the backs and edges. Then boxes. Then rehang and do fronts. Then comes the face frames and the build up between doors... Ok bad idea.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

DeanV said:


> We use 2 sets usually. You can slide small stuff but a second stack is better if you have room.


So do you go from full rack and then load the empty one as you go? Or are you filling up two racks at the same time. It looks like a 10 level system holds about 23 doors more or less, please advise if that's accurate or not. Small kitchens have less doors, but a lot have more, plus the doors in the erecta rack website were kinds small. 
If you are filling up two racks how does the unload deal go?

Thanks!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I transfer from one full rack to an empty one when we flip sides. Get the wider width for cabinet doors or you will only be able to get 1 larger door per level. The original narrow width is fine for drawer fronts and narrower cabinet doors. If you do some googling, you you be able to find my review of drying racks at b.p.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I transfer from one full rack to an empty one when we flip sides. Get the wider width for cabinet doors or you will only be able to get 1 larger door per level. The original narrow width is fine for drawer fronts and narrower cabinet doors. If you do some googling, you you be able to find my review of drying racks at b.p.


Dean,

I googled you, and I came up. I googled erecta rack, and I came up. I googled BP and I came up.

Any chance you could help me find your review more directly? I certainly would not consider it self promotion.

To do all of this googling, I have to open a new tab, which makes it a pain right sqaure in the ass to return to my priority, painttalk. 

If you would be so goddam kind as to post a link, that is a pop up window which I can make disappear as soon as I have taken the info I want from it, thereby returning me to my favorite site on the planet, painttalk, sooner and with little disruption. 

Like you, I am all about user experience. This is getting to be a pain in the ass, being baited with info that I cannot easily access on this site.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Clicking a mouse is hard work.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

TJ Paint said:


> Clicking a mouse is hard work.


Yah no joke Tj. Dean, who is supposed to be the "cerebral" one of the mods, sends us on a wild goddam google chase to find what he thinks about erecta rack? 

He could at least have the decency to type out his entire review here instead of being half assed Charlie. That dude Paul Jackson or whatever can be all mysterious about his ideas, but Dean does not have the kind of street cred to attempt such a pt cliffhanger. 

Who's got the time?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is the article http://bloggingpainters.com/drying-rack-options/

Look at the pictures and you can see how doors fit with the two sizes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Here is the article http://bloggingpainters.com/drying-rack-options/
> 
> Look at the pictures and you can see how doors fit with the two sizes.


Thank you Dean. I will send Juan M a bill for the 73 goddam minutes I spent googling you and learning about you. 

Now, you mentioned that mobility is an issue with this erecta rack system. Isn't there some kind of wheeled base that the system can be erected upon?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Dean, I googled you, and I came up. I googled erecta rack, and I came up. I googled BP and I came up. Any chance you could help me find your review more directly? I certainly would not consider it self promotion. To do all of this googling, I have to open a new tab, which makes it a pain right sqaure in the ass to return to my priority, painttalk. If you would be so goddam kind as to post a link, that is a pop up window which I can make disappear as soon as I have taken the info I want from it, thereby returning me to my favorite site on the planet, painttalk, sooner and with little disruption. Like you, I am all about user experience. This is getting to be a pain in the ass, being baited with info that I cannot easily access on this site.


Posting a link to that would probably break about 18 different PT rules! ;-)
I went to bp and searched for erecta rack. Came up quick with a couple other articles. 
Nice article Dean! I liked the example using the scaffolding to put the doors on 2x2's. I'm envisioning installing extra cross bars so I can put even more doors on. 

One guy who PM'd me said he shoots two coats of breakthrough on a side in a day, flips the next day and shoots the other two, but then tries to hang them as soon as they're setup later that day. He finds if they sit on the rack for too long they dimple the back side paint job. Anyone else find that to be true? 

Btw when I try to type in bp in PT my iPad tries to change it to VP! I guess you're everywhere!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Here is the article http://bloggingpainters.com/drying-rack-options/
> 
> Look at the pictures and you can see how doors fit with the two sizes.


^^^Please note that this post will self destruct in ten minutes.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Posting a link to that would probably break about 18 different PT rules! ;-)
> I went to bp and searched for erecta rack. Came up quick with a couple other articles.
> Nice article Dean! I liked the example using the scaffolding to put the doors on 2x2's. I'm envisioning installing extra cross bars so I can put even more doors on.
> 
> ...


Well, Rookie Mod, I prefer not to open a new tab when I am on Painttalk. I want no distractions, but I want the ability to check out other things if I want. Its kinda like what TNT does during the Nascar races where you can watch the commercials while watching the race. No interruptions. 

That said, glad to hear google is sending the vp love to your ipad! 

See ye in Reno?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think there is a base now, but that review was early in the erect a rack history.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Damon T said:


> He finds if they sit on the rack for too long they dimple the back side paint job. Anyone else find that to be true?


I'm usually spraying doors horizontal, and obviously a best practice is to make sure the door _fronts_ are sprayed last. A dimple or two on the back side, (depending on how bad) usually can fly.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Btw, did the Midwest Fish and Wildlife lecture still show up in google? My crowning undergrad achievement.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wondering if I can run a couple of 1x2's between my two erecta rack sets for additional space. Or will this completely collapse the whole system?


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Well, Rookie Mod, I prefer not to open a new tab when I am on Painttalk. I want no distractions, but I want the ability to check out other things if I want. Its kinda like what TNT does during the Nascar races where you can watch the commercials while watching the race. No interruptions. That said, glad to hear google is sending the vp love to your ipad! See ye in Reno?


Rookie Mod!? Didn't you see my new avatar? You's got to respect my autho-ri-ty! 

Yeah planning on Reno! 
Glad you're posting again! I had to try to fill in on the festool threads while you were gone. Btw thanks again for steering me that way. I swear I use my system more than any other tool. Hardly a day goes by we don't bust that out.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wow ordered mid Monday and arrived noon today. 2 big black duffle bags woot!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Like Tinker Toys for grown-ups!


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

*Spray Racks*

I recently took a job replacing a crew that was canned. The HO took over as the GC. It gets worse.... he didn't stop any of the trades that were already scheduled. He even allowed the first paint crew to finish coat all the walls with Aura even though there was no trim or doors. I got there just after the new (white) carpet was installed and hired to take over the painting. It was occupied by a family of 5 and was a 4000 sq ft house. I got a call from the new reno team and they gave me the details of the wood coming. 2000 LF of trim and 40 doors. All had to be sprayed in the garage in February Vancouver weather which is rain and zero to five degrees. I knew I need some sort of rack and looked here for ideas. I called every paint store around including Sherwin Williams and no one ever heard of the Erecta Rack. I didn't have time to order one in and I needed a lot so I made my own system. It took a half day to design and run around for the parts and a day to build it. My version costs less than $100 to build and holds 1,600LF of trim. It worked so well I posted a YouTube video on it's construction for anyone who is interested. I hope it helps someone as it did me. Worked like a charm! You can check it out here http://youtu.be/H3Ry4NMjYbQ


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

*DYI Spray Rack For Under $100*



putlotson said:


> I recently took a job replacing a crew that was canned. The HO took over as the GC. It gets worse.... he didn't stop any of the trades that were already scheduled. He even allowed the first paint crew to finish coat all the walls with Aura even though there was no trim or doors. I got there just after the new (white) carpet was installed and hired to take over the painting. It was occupied by a family of 5 and was a 4000 sq ft house. I got a call from the new reno team and they gave me the details of the wood coming. 2000 LF of trim and 40 doors. All had to be sprayed in the garage in February Vancouver weather which is rain and zero to five degrees. I knew I need some sort of rack and looked here for ideas. I called every paint store around including Sherwin Williams and no one ever heard of the Erecta Rack. I didn't have time to order one in and I needed a lot so I made my own system. It took a half day to design and run around for the parts and a day to build it. My version costs less than $100 to build and holds 1,600LF of trim. It worked so well I posted a YouTube video on it's construction for anyone who is interested. I hope it helps someone as it did me. Worked like a charm! You can check it out here http://youtu.be/uzSwKDhFOgw


This is a new link to the same video which required a music edit.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

What a fantastic video and resource! Thank you for taking the time to put that together! Looks great. I know that must have taken a lot of time to put together.


----------



## putlotson (Feb 22, 2012)

Damon T said:


> What a fantastic video and resource! Thank you for taking the time to put that together! Looks great. I know that must have taken a lot of time to put together.


Thanks Damon. Just trying to "pay it forward".


----------

